
A Reddit Forum That Guesses Who You Are Based on What's in Your Fridge - moonka
https://www.newyorker.com/culture/rabbit-holes/the-reddit-forum-that-guesses-who-you-are-based-on-whats-in-your-fridge
======
new299
Direct link to the forum:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/FridgeDetective/](https://www.reddit.com/r/FridgeDetective/)

The article is an interesting summary, but in my opinion doesn’t add much
value over “there’s a forum that does this”. So you might want to check it out
directly.

~~~
liftbigweights
Thanks. Honestly just the headline and the link to the subreddit is all we
needed. Dedicating an entire article around a subreddit seems like overkill.

~~~
eli
It makes perfect sense for the original medium: print magazine

------
wgerard
Pretty interesting! Although a bit easier than one might expect.

For example, the author notes that they figured out the author owns a dog and
is lactose-intolerant. Seems impressive, but the author has dog treats and
Lactaid milk in their fridge - a bit of a giveaway!

------
quickthrower2
You are literally what has been in your fridge over the last 12 months.

~~~
mhb
And stars, of course.

~~~
newsbinator
The 2-year-old ketchup in your fridge... is made of stardust.

------
booleandilemma
Is there something like this for computer desktop icons?

~~~
mygo
judging by the fact that you said computer desktop icons instead of browser
tabs, you’re probably a developer

~~~
booleandilemma
A pack of free, one of a kind GUIDs!

------
jancsika
It seems like this happened:

1\. I clicked the keyboard shortcut for back

2\. newyorker.com put a popup div about email lists or whatever

3\. I clicked the keyboard shortcut for back again and it went back.

So I had to click the keyboard shortcut twice.

Can this be?

~~~
jazzyjackson
Yes, thanks to a modern web browser api called `history.pushState` web sites
can modify your history [0]. Useful for single page apps where you want the
back button to revert the page to previous states as if they were previous
'pages', abused by web publications the world over to insert a phantom
subscription nag page to their website.

But if pushState didn't exist they could probably just hit that nag-page first
and then load the desired page, hopefully fast enough for you not to notice.

[0] [https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History_API](https://developer.mozilla.org/en-
US/docs/Web/API/History_API)

------
Markoff
this won't work with non Americans, good luck identifying local European
products with different diet and home cooking

they would never guess i have children because there is zero children targeted
products in my fridge and only products for children there are yogurts, fruit
and vegetables

